# calling for foxes and coyotes



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i was wondering what type of calling is to usefor calls. i have a e-caller and i was wondering to use a wonded rabit or a coyote calls to use.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

well i use a turkey mouth diaphram to call my coyotes in. to make a sound of a wounded rabbit you press hard but not too hard with your toungue and say the word wee. to make it sound more realistic you have to put emotion in it. if you use a coyote howler, bark a couple of times and then make a howl and then wait and listen if you hear coyotes calling back to you. then you want to move silently to where you last heard them. the only time you should howl is at dawn and dusk.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

alot of it has to do with, what kind of rabbits are more common? jacks or cottontail? I hunt alot of river bottom and there are more cottontails than jacks in the bottom and have had great sucsess with cottontail calls there.

when hunting the flats, fields, pastures, ect... i generally use jack rabbit calls.

the middle of January through Febuary the howling works great, (breeding season)

i do all this in little sequences howl 2-3 times wait a few min. howl again, wait a few min. if no response i will start with a rabbit call for a few min. stop and watch and if nothing i will try the rabbit one more time for a few minutes and howl once more and stop calling and wait for a couple minutes in case they are running late, but if nothing come in within 30 minutes of the first howl i am gone. but always remember to look back to where you were calling to on the way to the truck just in case

this is just what works really good in my neck of the woods for me.

hope this helps!!!

Matt


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Cobainrockr* I have to disagree with your choice of only howling at dawn and dusk. Right now i'm howling at every stand all day long and have had great luck in years past having them come at the dead run in the middle of the day this time of year. OR sneaking in and pissing on every branch on their way in and snarling. I would say your really limiting your success this time of year if the only time your howling is dawn and dusk.


----------

